# Tecumseh power ?



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

I need to know how much torque ft/lb an 11hp 358cc tec puts out?


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

Here's all I can find.. there are winter engines partway down the doc.

http://www.tecumsehpower.com/CustomerService/ServiceEnginesandAccessories.pdf


----------



## Ariens1976 (Jan 1, 2013)

Ariens 1130DLE Prosumer Two-Stage 30" 11-HP Snow Blower


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Engine
Brand:	Tecumseh Snow King
Type:	4-Cycle L-Head
Power:	11 hp / 358 cc
Torque:	15"x5" ft-lbs Net Torque
Starting System:	120-Volt Electric /w Recoil
Fuel Tank:	4 quarts (3.79 liters)


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

bwdbrn1 said:


> Engine
> Brand: Tecumseh Snow King
> Type: 4-Cycle L-Head
> Power: 11 hp / 358 cc
> ...


 Wow, you must have a direct connection to the old staff at Tecumseh!

I musta spent a few hours trying to google that info to no avail, unless this info. was on this site. Thank you sir. I wonder if replaced with a 10hp. 302cc 14.45ft/lb would be a fair match as it is a OHV new type replacement?


----------



## Ariens1976 (Jan 1, 2013)

I would think it would be suitable  but why the swap? Your tec giving you a hard time?


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Ariens1976 said:


> I would think it would be suitable  but why the swap? Your tec giving you a hard time?


 It runs good but somehow I'm getting fed up with the vibration and the loud noise. At Princess Auto they have the Powerfist (Ducar) 10hp or the 14hp 420cc size for $350.00 and I'm just debating with myself if I should give it a go. The foot print of the 14hp is 1/2" wider X 1"longer as well the distance from CL of crankshaft to base is 1" higher. Are the belts sold in 1/2" increment?


----------



## rhenning (Sep 19, 2013)

If the crank is is one inch higher you will need a 2 inch longer belt. If you are buying general belts they will be in inch measurements with rare exceptions. Roger


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

I replaced a 5hp Tecumseh on my old MTD 5/22 and the OHV PREDATOR is so much quieter and smoother as well as much more powerful.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 13, 2013)

Isn't Tecumseh still out there making engines, just owned by some other company is all? I took the below info from Wikipedia: 


In 2007, the company's former gasoline engine and power train product lines, which is what the company had been most known for, were sold to Platinum Equity LLC, which does business as Tecumseh Power. Tecumseh engine products at one time were sold in over 120 countries. In December 2008, the company closed its engine manufacturing division.[4] TecumsehPower sold off its Peerless transmissions business to Husqvarna Outdoor Products.[4]
On February 10, 2009, Platinum Equity LLC announced that Tecumseh Power Company had sold certain assets of its engine business to Certified Parts Corporation. This included the sale of existing and unfinished engine parts inventory, tools to make finished product and certain intellectual property assets. Certified Parts Corporation also assumed responsibility for warranty of previous engine sales.[5]
In an interview published by The Janesville Gazette on February 10, 2009, Certified Parts Corporation President Jim Grafft said "that he plans to move the engine operation to Rock County, Wisconsin, where he owns three facilities in Janesville and one in Edgerton, and will initially supply parts for Tecumseh Power engines. Grafft also said that his company could eventually resume engine production, which Tecumseh Power ceased in December 2008".
On September 1, 2010, Certified Parts Corporation (CPC) of Janesville, WI announced it had entered into an agreement with LCT, (Liquid Combustion Technology) of Travelers Rest, SC to jointly manufacture air-cooled engines for the outdoor power equipment market. The agreement provided CPC with engineering, manufacturing, and sales capabilities allowing it to reintroduce the Snow King line of snow thrower engines and other engines formerly manufactured and sold by TecumsehPower. The engines are exclusively represented by LCT, and sold under the Snow King, Lauson, and LCT brands and serviced exclusively by CPC and the existing TecumsehPower dealer/distributor network. Traditionally, the Snow King line of engines had powered more snowthrowers than all other brands combined.
LCT's horizontal 4-stroke gasoline engine product offering was extended by this agreement and allowed CPC and LCT to provide single cylinder and V-twin vertical engines to outdoor power equipment manufacturers. According to Larry Zeman, VP of Winter Engine Products for LCT, "This establishes LCT as an engine manufacturer of choice as it continues to engineer a new generation of power."


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

No. LCT is making engines, and they have the rights to the Snow King name, but that's really the only relationship they have with what was once Tecumseh. Well that and they're supposed to have some winter engines out that match all the exterior dimensions of old Tecumsehs.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

94EG8 said:


> No. LCT is making engines, and they have the rights to the Snow King name, but that's really the only relationship they have with what was once Tecumseh. Well that and they're supposed to have some winter engines out that match all the exterior dimensions of old Tecumsehs.


I have studied the LCT route and the only engine they have for a plug and play is their 254cc and that goes from 8hp to 11hp Tecumseh so not much choice as a line up and I have to buy through an Ariens dealer which adds to the final price. At the moment I'm looking at Ducar engines as their price is very competitive and the quality is there also and are winter engines to boot.


----------



## hmans3 (Nov 15, 2014)

If the new engine crankshaft height is lower than the one you are replacing you can get 1" spacers to raise the engine and use the stock belts. My old simplicity snoaway had a old briggs 6hp 1"crankshaft. I repowered with a Honda 6.5 gx200 with a 3/4" shaft and 1" to lower than the briggs. Briggs makes 1" spacers to raise the engine to the correct height so you can use the stock belts. I also found crankshaft adapter 3/4 to 1" with key way to use the same pulley. E-bay.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

hmans3 said:


> If the new engine crankshaft height is lower than the one you are replacing you can get 1" spacers to raise the engine and use the stock belts. My old simplicity snoaway had a old briggs 6hp 1"crankshaft. I repowered with a Honda 6.5 gx200 with a 3/4" shaft and 1" to lower than the briggs. Briggs makes 1" spacers to raise the engine to the correct height so you can use the stock belts. I also found crankshaft adapter 3/4 to 1" with key way to use the same pulley. E-bay.


Many thanks but the one I have in mind is approx. 1" higher.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

Normex said:


> Wow, you must have a direct connection to the old staff at Tecumseh!
> 
> I musta spent a few hours trying to google that info to no avail, unless this info. was on this site. Thank you sir. I wonder if replaced with a 10hp. 302cc 14.45ft/lb would be a fair match as it is a OHV new type replacement?



Norm,
That info was in the winter engine section of the document that I gave you the link to


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

Normex said:


> Many thanks but the one I have in mind is approx. 1" higher.


Providing that the shaft is the same location left - right, a 1 inch higher shaft will require belts exactly 2 inches longer given you are using the same exact pulleys.


----------

